# Smoke on the Beach  April 17-18



## Captain Morgan (Feb 17, 2009)

anyone?  Bueller?


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 18, 2009)

Mary and I always like to make the Beach trip.  We get to go to a great vacation destination, and hang out with great BBQ folks.  I am looking for a better hotel.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Feb 21, 2009)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Mary and I always like to make the Beach trip.  We get to go to a great vacation destination, and hang out with great BBQ folks.  *I am looking for a better hotel.*
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Hampton Inn and Suites


----------



## Jack W. (Feb 21, 2009)

Maybe I'll skip the judging part and take the night shift for Morgan.  Have you unwound enough to get some sleep yet Cappy??   :P (man's high strung when he Q's for money.)

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 10, 2009)

One week to go.
You ready Cap?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 15, 2009)

yeah baby I can't wait.  Wish more of you guys would come
to this.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey...what am I, a potted plant??

I'll tell ya, I get no respect!!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 16, 2009)

Good luck Cappy and anyone else.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 16, 2009)

I loved and looked forward to SOTB every year!  I also looked forward to our family dinner with Captain Morgan on the Thursday night before SOTB.  GOOD LUCK JIM!!


----------



## Griff (Apr 16, 2009)

Get 'em Cap'n.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be there till about 2.

Anytime before that is fine except for box building time.


----------

